# Got the itch



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

Bread mold wouldnt fix it...

I picked up a very humble thirty eight special.
This thing has some great manners. With nearly 
half the working pressure of a 9mm, id say its less than snappy.
What i like the most that its tolerable to pop a couple with out
ear protection. I know "never a good idea". Sorry mom.
Sometimes ya just gotta let it bark. 
Try that with a forty four mag and you'll never be right again

Incase your curious, a model 64-3. Feel free to share any experience,
tips or history.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw a new 586 with a 6 inch barrel and I have been very itchy ever since. Think I might want 4 in barrel though.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a very hard time walking past a pretty revolver. If I pick one up that has a sweet DA trigger...I can't leave without it.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

rustygun said:


> I saw a new 586 with a 6 inch barrel and I have been very itchy ever since. Think I might want 4 in barrel though.


 Check Out The 586 3" Ported Very Nice 7 Shooter


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Bisley said:


> I have a very hard time walking past a pretty revolver. If I pick one up that has a sweet DA trigger...I can't leave without it.


 Yep ! That's why I Got Hook On The 686PC 2 1/2"

:smt033


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Yea. I don't like to touch them unless I know I can afford it

3" ported I'll check it out


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

Im happy to report that accuracy of this 
old herloim is better than expected. The sights
aim dead nuts. The action is tight and the trigger
is crisp. Easy to load. Shells drop in and pop out with 
ease. Its nice not to have to fetch brass as you would with
a semi. Ideal if you roll your own.
I like semi autos well, ive recently gained a lot of respect
for the wheel gun.
Give one a chance if you havent already.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

borris said:


> Check Out The 586 3" Ported Very Nice 7 Shooter


 586 L Comp SKU170170


----------

